# Samsung Smart Remote Commands



## owl (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
I have a Samsung MU8000 that came with a smart remote (image attached), I believe that the remote model number is BN59. I was able to get it to control my mini genie box and it's working well but I cannot find the commands for menu or list, can anyone help to let me know if those options exist for this remote? I was able to find a few side by side comparisons showing which buttons controlled the corresponding commands on the Directv remote but have not been able to find that for this particular remote. Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

owl said:


> Hello,
> I have a Samsung MU8000 that came with a smart remote (image attached), I believe that the remote model number is BN59. I was able to get it to control my mini genie box and it's working well but I cannot find the commands for menu or list, can anyone help to let me know if those options exist for this remote? I was able to find a few side by side comparisons showing which buttons controlled the corresponding commands on the Directv remote but have not been able to find that for this particular remote. Thank you and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 29121


Be thankful that you waited to go 4K and didn't buy a JS8500 (two years older). The remote on the 8500 is horrible. No voice control and you cannot see the buttons without a flashlight.

I do have a KS8000 and that has the same remote as yours. Just hold the voice button down and say "Menu". The TV's menu should pop right up. Use the voice commands, it's just easier.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

owl said:


> Hello,
> I have a Samsung MU8000 that came with a smart remote (image attached), I believe that the remote model number is BN59. I was able to get it to control my mini genie box and it's working well but I cannot find the commands for menu or list, can anyone help to let me know if those options exist for this remote? I was able to find a few side by side comparisons showing which buttons controlled the corresponding commands on the Directv remote but have not been able to find that for this particular remote. Thank you and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 29121


If I say Menu, mine takes me to the TV Menu, not DirecTV Menu. If I say DirecTV Menu then it does not understand. Any form of List brigs up that it does not understand or similar wordings on the screen.
It will bring up the Guide.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If I say Menu, mine takes me to the TV Menu, not DirecTV Menu. If I say DirecTV Menu then it does not understand. Any form of List brigs up that it does not understand or similar wordings on the screen.
> It will bring up the Guide.


If you say "Menu" to the TV it takes you to the TV menu. I just reread the OP, it does look like the TS wanted the Samsung remote to access the D* menu. Sorry for any confusion. I've never seen the need to use a Sammy remote (who designed those things?) to control an HR.

Rich


----------



## owl (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Phata31681 (Jan 9, 2019)

owl said:


> Hello,
> I have a Samsung MU8000 that came with a smart remote (image attached), I believe that the remote model number is BN59. I was able to get it to control my mini genie box and it's working well but I cannot find the commands for menu or list, can anyone help to let me know if those options exist for this remote? I was able to find a few side by side comparisons showing which buttons controlled the corresponding commands on the Directv remote but have not been able to find that for this particular remote. Thank you and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 29121


Hello I have purchased the same TV and I am not able to get the remote to control my wireless genie box. What did you do to get the smart remote to control it?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Phata31681 said:


> Hello I have purchased the same TV and I am not able to get the remote to control my wireless genie box. What did you do to get the smart remote to control it?


In the initial setup of the TV the TV asks you for your service provider. You choose DirecTV and it should set it up by itself.


----------



## Phata31681 (Jan 9, 2019)

Got it to work had to factory reset my c41w-100 genie box. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> In the initial setup of the TV the TV asks you for your service provider. You choose DirecTV and it should set it up by itself.


Why anyone would want to do that baffles me. No way you can do what a D* remote does with the Samsung TV remotes. I have tried it.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Why anyone would want to do that baffles me. No way you can do what a D* remote does with the Samsung TV remotes. I have tried it.
> 
> Rich


There is an App for an Android phone. I installed it, tried it, does nothing more than the TV remote, maybe less. The thing that works the best for me is if I want to change from DirecTV to YouTube I can just say You Tube and it switches directly to it. Probably does that with the other apps that are on the TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> There is an App for an Android phone. I installed it, tried it, does nothing more than the TV remote, maybe less. The thing that works the best for me is if I want to change from DirecTV to YouTube I can just say You Tube and it switches directly to it. Probably does that with the other apps that are on the TV.


I tried the Android app too. Came to the same conclusion you did. Best device I've found for controlling TV sets is the Fire TV Cube. That seems to be designed specifically for controlling TV sets...and it works really well in that regard. Best HDMI switch I've ever had. I've gone hours without having to pick up a remote. But I can do things faster with a remote. I don't see that changing.

Rich


----------

